

Relationship Marketing in a Nutshell - jamest
http://www.guidetorelationshipmarketing.com/

======
DuncanB
Very food for tying everything together, but the site's a pain to use. The
fixed header and footer cover the scrolling text so when using PgDn you miss
out whole lines of text. Stupid really. Should use PgUp/Dn to switch chapters
and Up/Dn to scroll.

